# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Methods for transporting antique harps

## Kejrum

Hello all,  I'm currently working with a conservator on how to pack and move a couple of 18th century harps from our collections area to our museum for installation.  We have a couple of ideas but I thought I'd try picking the hive mind's brain on different methods we can use.

The issue is that the structure of the harp prevents securing it crosswise or lengthwise, and the foot pedals on the bottom prevent securing it by laying it down flat on its side.

The current idea that we are working with is to build a platform with foldable sides that will come up to provide the slightest compression and cushion.  Think of a clam or oyster shell.

Is this a good direction to go or is there a better way that prevents us from having to reinvent the wheel?

Thanks,
Brandon

----------

